# For those of you who need a free, simple label template.



## Brian Suds

Since you all have been so kind and informative, I took the time to make a real simple label sheet for your soaps you can print from any printer even if you just have black ink. Of course if you already use fancy labels this wont concern you, but I had a hell of a time finding a free label template so I decided to make one myself.


The left hand column is for your ingredients and maybe your web address ect. The larger right hand column is for your company name and description of the soap. Try to keep the text in the same area as you see it on the example, it may take some space-ing but it's not too difficult.

Here's where you can download it:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?a3hfybrod1x0hs6

Thank you all so much for your advice! I'm making soap like a maniac now!


----------



## Loolee

I love the way you designed it!  It's very clean and uncluttered.  Mine is similar, but its really hard to customize ingredients for each soap.

I tried to edit it and it won't allow me to edit.


----------



## Brian Suds

Loolee said:
			
		

> I love the way you designed it!  It's very clean and uncluttered.  Mine is similar, but its really hard to customize ingredients for each soap.
> 
> I tried to edit it and it won't allow me to edit.



I have one for Microsoft office and you can also use openoffice (its free) to edit it


----------



## youreapima2

These are very nice labels. Thanks for sharing. I have been making my cigar bands using Microsoft Publisher. If you have Office 2010 it's part of the program.


----------



## Loolee

Ok, I am so dumb!  You have to download it first, then you can edit it.  hahahaha!!!

So, I have it now, and THANK YOU SO MUCH!  I tried to do a cigar band on gimp, and it looks great, but i can't customize it.  Yours, I can edit it and customize it so easily! 

 Thank you again!!


----------



## Brian Suds

Loolee said:
			
		

> Ok, I am so dumb!  You have to download it first, then you can edit it.  hahahaha!!!
> 
> So, I have it now, and THANK YOU SO MUCH!  I tried to do a cigar band on gimp, and it looks great, but i can't customize it.  Yours, I can edit it and customize it so easily!
> 
> Thank you again!!


----------



## Lindy

Brian that's a nice looking label!


----------



## Yvonne

Thank you very much for sharing, i was looking for sigar template like that


----------



## nikky

Thanks Brian,
This is really helpful.


----------



## Sanctuary

Thanks Brian


----------

